# My Twin Specs.



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Beautiful!! Simple and elegant, I love it. I need to trim my down 

That lamp looks great, I'm going to grab one for my bowl next time I'm at IKEA. What are you using the stock LED for?


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Beautiful!! Simple and elegant, I love it. I need to trim my down
> 
> That lamp looks great, I'm going to grab one for my bowl next time I'm at IKEA. What are you using the stock LED for?


THANKS!

I think it needs to be filled out some more though. Maybe a smaller piece of wood lying in the substrate and another anubias perhaps. I will have to see what my LFS gets next week.

Hah, actually the original light is lighting my bowl right now. The reason is because I prefer a warmer light by my desk. The bowl resides next to my aquastyle tank because both have cooler lights.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

How strong is the current for your betta?


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

It's still pretty strong, but this guy can take it. I actually think he likes it. The only mods I did were extra sponges in the intake and I didn't stick the tube in the pump completely. It just sort of sits slightly off to the side. I might try stuffing a small piece of sponge in the tube if I see him struggling. So far he is fine.

I tried putting my crowntail in there first, but he didn't like it at all. He was pushed around. He hid behind the stump and would only come out if I unplugged the filter. Then he would sit on the gravel and sulk.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

atom said:


> THANKS!
> 
> I think it needs to be filled out some more though. Maybe a smaller piece of wood lying in the substrate and another anubias perhaps. I will have to see what my LFS gets next week.
> 
> Hah, actually the original light is lighting my bowl right now. The reason is because I prefer a warmer light by my desk. The bowl resides next to my aquastyle tank because both have cooler lights.


How did you attach that light to a bowl? Or is one surface flat? 

My anubias has been perpetually melting away (bought a healthy looking one in one of those Petsmart tubes, grown emersed). Only plant I have that's dying and not perking up :/ and it's supposed to be low maintenance.

You could probably add another anubias on the right, or a crypt for variety. Also some foreground plants, maybe dwarf hair grass?


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

xenxes said:


> How did you attach that light to a bowl? Or is one surface flat?
> 
> My anubias has been perpetually melting away (bought a healthy looking one in one of those Petsmart tubes, grown emersed). Only plant I have that's dying and not perking up :/ and it's supposed to be low maintenance.
> 
> You could probably add another anubias on the right, or a crypt for variety. Also some foreground plants, maybe dwarf hair grass?



I lucked out with my bowl. It's one of those with a rim. There is a side that is ever so slightly flatter than the rest where the seam (if that's what you call it) connects. The light sits nicely clipped onto the rim. 










The Jansjo Ikea light I have is also a clip on light, but I don't think it will work quite as well on the bowl. The clip is just too long.











I have had anubias melt on me before, but hopefully this one won't in the spec. 
I don't know if this iKea light is strong enough to sustain dwarf hairgrass, but I'll take a look. Thanks.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Another alternative is marsilea minuta, they do fine in low light. Looks like I had the same idea as you about the light, but couldn't get the Spec light to fit on my vase/bowl. I'll be grabbing the IKEA light with the rounded base, don't have anything to clip onto.

It's a 4.2W LED @ 2700k, it's cheap and I'm mainly looking for an ambient light  Bet it's probably on par with the Spec stock (can't find ratings anywhere).


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

atom said:


> It's still pretty strong, but this guy can take it. I actually think he likes it. The only mods I did were extra sponges in the intake and I didn't stick the tube in the pump completely. It just sort of sits slightly off to the side. I might try stuffing a small piece of sponge in the tube if I see him struggling. So far he is fine.
> 
> I tried putting my crowntail in there first, but he didn't like it at all. He was pushed around. He hid behind the stump and would only come out if I unplugged the filter. Then he would sit on the gravel and sulk.


I saw in a thread here at TPT a few hours ago how Spec users put a small-very small-slit on the tube to lower the water output, and also circulate water in the pump chamber. I can't find the thread, but it's here somewhere.

Found it: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/161919-adjusting-flow-spec.html


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

PinoyBoy said:


> I saw in a thread here at TPT a few hours ago how Spec users put a small-very small-slit on the tube to lower the water output, and also circulate water in the pump chamber. I can't find the thread, but it's here somewhere.
> 
> Found it: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/161919-adjusting-flow-spec.html


Thanks PinoyBoy. Hah, I actually started that thread. I haven't added any slits yet, but I think I will.

Anyway, here is an update...










Added another anubias and some Staurogene Repens clippings. I'm hoping to have a small carpet of them. I will see how the lighting goes. Anyone have repens in a low light/low tech setup?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I ended up ordering my light off Amazon for $10 more, figured the gas for the trip up would cost more. The stock light is orange and very very weak (not the warm white as advertised); it also runs very hot. Did you change the bulb, and if so which one? 

Betta looks amazing btw.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

xenes, which light are you referring to? The Ikea one? I didn't do any mods to it, but I have noticed it flickers sometimes and goes dimmer. I think it's maybe because I splashed water on the bulb accidently so when it goes dim I have to tap the switch for some reason to fix it. I'm not sure how well it will grow my plants especially the repens. I didn't think I could change the bulb on this light.

Also I just got some marsilea variety of some sort. I'm growing it in my ebi first and hopefully it will be a success so I can transfer some here.

Thanks.


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

nice tank layout. I can't find any small drift wood at any of the LFS's.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

atom said:


> xenes, which light are you referring to? The Ikea one? I didn't do any mods to it, but I have noticed it flickers sometimes and goes dimmer. I think it's maybe because I splashed water on the bulb accidently so when it goes dim I have to tap the switch for some reason to fix it. I'm not sure how well it will grow my plants especially the repens. I didn't think I could change the bulb on this light.
> 
> Also I just got some marsilea variety of some sort. I'm growing it in my ebi first and hopefully it will be a success so I can transfer some here.
> 
> Thanks.


Yeah the IKEA one. I read that was a common problem, saw this in an Amazon review:



> intermittent power switch. Lamp would often go dim then off. Finally pried apart switch and found what I think was a loose piece of plastic. Reassembled it and now it works great. I'm a retired industrial electrician and know how to cope with electrical switches. Don't try this yourself.


Never asked you where you got your betta?


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

xenxes, I guess I won't be opening up my light then. I got my betta from a LFS here in Vancouver. He was being sold as a female in a tank full of his sisters. I'm pretty sure he was mislabeled though.

biogenetic, I like to collect interesting pieces of driftwood when I see then at stores especially manzanita. Lucky that I finally found a purpose for this one.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## tmccarty (Aug 29, 2010)

I put a small, very small slit in the tubing in my Spec. It accomplished nothing, lol. Then I gouged a hole into the tubing as if I was taking apart a side of beef. This actually succeeded in slowing the flow down enough for a Crowntail Betta to swim comfortably in. I also added a strip of filter sponge rubber- banded to the output nozzle. This helped even more. Whe the Crowntail made his way to the Ebi I added a Dragonscale Plakat and his zipping around like crazy. Debating on taking off the sponge on the end of the output now.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Update? Hmmm....the betta died of dropsy a few weeks ago. It was rather unexpected. Not sure what caused it, but I think it was food related. I have a killifish in there right now and will try to update with a photo soon. 

I did set up another Spec as well for my new halfmoon. Hopefully I will be able to update that as well. They sit side by side. I'm going to need a new light for them both. Hopefully I can use just one light to light them both at once. Thinking the 13 fluval light set an an angle.

As for the current...the killie has no issue with it, but I am running the pump at it's lowest with the tubing removed completely. Instead of the water being directed through the tube, the water just sort of spills out of the hole (removed the nozzle too). I also put extra bio media and sponges in that compartment to slow the water down. I plan on doing the same with the new spec. Hopefully the halfmoon will be able to stand a little current.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

You could try having a fixture sit on time of both since they are side by side. If that doesn't suit you you could hang a light above the tanks. If anything I would just go for two fluval fixtures, one for each tank. I would love to see a shot of your new betta.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Hmm...do you think the 13 watt fluval light might be overkill on a single 2 gallon? Isn't that beyond the high end of the lighting/watts per gallon rule? Not sure.

Someone recommended the Coralife T5 11" fixture, but I'm not sure if I like the light sitting directly over the top. I would have to remove it every time I need to feed them.

I was thinking it could light both since I have lowlight to medium light plants with excel. I really don't want algae issues. Plus I think the killie and betta would appreciate a dimmer setting. Opinions? 

I will try to take a photo tomorrow of my new Mustard gas halfmoon.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Update April 2012. 

Original Betta died a few weeks ago. Now I have two specs and one has a pair of Australe Orange Killifish and the other a Halfmoon Betta.

I started a mesh moss wall. Simple Michael's craft mesh and Java moss with suction cups. It was super easy, but all the tutorials I've seen show java moss sandwiched between 2 layers of mesh and then attached to the wall. I only used one layer of mesh and sandwiched the java moss between the mesh and the back wall of the tank because I couldn't fit 2 layers on suction cup due to the thickness.

Just hope it grows. I'm still waiting for my Tom's light so right now it's low low light with my Ikea lamp. Good news is the Betta has already stopped flaring at the back of the tank with the mesh up.

Anyone have suggestions on the moss wall? I'm a little worried the nutrients and light won't get to the moss because of the mesh and back wall. Should I take it apart and use a finer mesh at the back?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

If you have another tank, an option is to grow it out first there, then move it when it decides to pop through the mesh.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Update:









My Tom's 9W light finally arrived so now it's lighting both 2 gallon specs at once. The edges are a little dimmer, but I think it will work with what I have planted in there. Though I have to say it's a bit blue for my liking and I prefer a slightly warmer spectrum.

As for plants I added: 

*Spec Left*: Just a little more anubias nana and a small stone with weeping moss attached. 

I decided to change the mesh on the wall because the plastic one was just to thick for light to reach the java moss so I used a thinner mesh, but it has smaller squares so that's the downside compared to the plastic. I haven't seen anything really poke through yet .

*Spec Right*: Added anubias nana, pogostemon erectus, more staurogyne repens, some subwassertang, that seems to be breaking apart and just floats around all over the place. It's not nice and thick and a ball like some that I've seen. I'm assuming high light will make it grow tighter? 

As for the wall on this side I decided to try a weeping moss sewn on the outside of the mesh instead. It's a lot faster than waiting for it to grow through the mesh. I like it so far. When I have enough weeping moss I might move some more into the left tank.

I'm not sure the betta will be able to sustain this much plant growth so I've started dosing more regularly. 

I really like the look of the tanks so far. The bettas seem to enjoy their homes, but the left betta has a case of finrot that won't go away. It started after he blew his tail from excess swimming. He also startles easily so he jerks around a lot which doesn't help. Gah...halfmoons are so finicky. So far treating with salt and small water changes.

The one on the right seems to be doing very well and has huge bubble nests.

Btw, the 2 tanks are separated with a piece of cardstock so the bettas can't see each other so they won't be stressed from excessive flaring.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Minor changes today...

Thinned out weeping moss on the right and moved it into the left along with some erectus so that the tank looks some what connected. Gave up on the java moss wall.









Subwassertang - Mine isn't a nice tight ball like ones I've seen. Hopefully this will help.









Weeping Moss - So much nicer than java moss.









Betta - He looks like a flower.









Betta - Still recovering from a case of finrot and blown fin.


----------



## apocalypto (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey, your tanks look great! I am going to start on my Spec moss wall tonight, thanks for the inspiration! I have a ton of java moss so I will be using that, I should be able to put it on pretty thick for an almost instant moss wall possibly. I think i will try tying mine to the outside of the wall and not sandwich it...whats the benefit of it being sandwiched?

Funny you said your betta looks like a flower - every time I've seen the first pic of him I think its a flower in there, looks like an orchid! Beautiful fish.


----------

